# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Aquarius [Adriana, Adriana III]

## mastrokostas

Το Aquarius κατασκευάστηκε 1972 στο Πέραμα για την HLM ( Hellenic Mediterranean Lines ).Ήταν το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που κατασκευάστηκε μέχρι τότε στην Ελλάδα .
Ηταν 4591 Get 103 Μ μήκος και μετέφερε 310 επιβάτες .Το 1987 πουλήθηκε σε κροατική εταιρία και ονομάστηκε Adriana. 
Στην Ελλάδα έκανε επταήμερες κρουαζιέρες Σαντορίνη ,Ρόδο, Πάτμο, Κουσάνταση ,Κωνσταντινούπολη , Μύκονο, Πειραιά .



Εδώ με τα σινιάλα της HLM .




Και εδώ σαν Adriana πλέων 

Adriana-02_900.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML_Aquarius.html

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στην πανω φωτο, σαν Aquarious, βρισκεται στο λιμανι της Πατμου. Εχω ακουσει οτι τα σχεδια ηταν για καπως μεγαλυτερο σκαφος, αλλα το ναυπηγειο δεν ειχε τον απαιτουμενο χωρο για να το κατασκευασει. Επισης, εχω ακουσει οτι μεσα, δεν ηταν ανετο. Ολα ηταν στριμωγμενα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ναι στην Πάτμο είναι .Το είχα ακούσει και εγώ ότι τα σχέδια ήταν για μεγαλύτερο ,και μάλιστα κάναμε και πλάκα με φίλο .ότι μάλλον τελείωναν οι λαμαρίνες και γι αυτό έκλεινε κάπως απότομα η πρύμη . 
Όπως και να έχει άλλα βαπόρια είναι όμορφα ,άλλα λιγότερο , η ουσία είναι ότι κάποιοι συνάδελφοι είχαν δουλεία και ήταν και κοντά στις οικογένειες τους , σε μια εποχή που δύσκολα εύρισκες δουλειά .Διότι όταν ψάχνεις να μπαρκάρεις ,το μόνο πράγμα που δεν ρωτάς, είναι αν είναι το βαπόρι όμορφο .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mην ανησυχεις! Το ξερω αυτο! Ο πατερας μου βγηκε για Υποπλοιαρχος καποια στιγμη στα 80s, και περασε αρκετος καιρος για να ξαναβρει δουλεια!!

----------


## Ellinis

Από διαφήμιση ταξιδιωτικού γράφειου της εποχής, το AQUARIUS στα νερά που "γεννήθηκε".
Στο ένθετο η ανακοίνωση για την πώληση του πλοίου, το οποίο νομίζω πως ήταν και το τελευταίο πλοίο στο οποίο μπάρκαρε ο μεγάλος Νίκος Καββαδίας.

Aquarius.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Το όμορφο σκαρί φωτογραφημένο τον Ιούλιο του 1973 στη Σαντορίνη

aquarius_in_Santorini.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## CORFU

Και μια φωτο του Αquarius

aquarius_1972_1.jpg

----------


## vinman

H καθέλκυση του Aquarius απο τα ναυπηγεία Μπεκρή το 1970...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18590



Μετά την είσοδο του στο νερό,θα ρυμουλκηθεί στην Κυνοσούρα για την αποπεράτωση των εργασιών...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18591


Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία...!!!
(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## gtogias

Ένα ιστορικό πλοίο, δείγμα της εξαιρετικής δουλειάς που μπορεί να γίνει από Ελληνικά χέρια συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει ακόμη:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=772230

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> H καθέλκυση του Aquarius απο τα ναυπηγεία Μπεκρή το 1970...
> 
> 
> Μετά την είσοδο του στο νερό,θα ρυμουλκηθεί στην Κυνοσούρα για την αποπεράτωση των εργασιών...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία...!!!
> (κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Πρωτη φορα βλεπω φωτο απο πλοιο που δεν εχει καν υπερκατασκευες!! Εχω ακουσει οτι θα κατασκευαζονταν μακρυτερο, αλλα δεν υπηρχαν οι εγκαταστασεις στο ναυπηγειο για να γινει αυτο! Σε ποιο τευχος ειχαν δημοσιευτει οι φωτο, γιατι δεν τις θυμαμαι!!

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είναι πάντως η μοναδική περίπτωση, και το Υ/Κ Michelangelo έτσι καθελκύστηκε. Δες εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γενικό πλάνο από μπροσούρα κρουαζιέρων του 1977. Παρατηρήστε το λογότυπο του πλοίου, επάνω δεξιά, σε αντίθεση με αυτό του Κασταλία. 
Aquarius Kopie.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οκτώβριος του 2005.
Μια πολύ όμορφη στιγμή.
Γλυκό απόγευμα στο Ναύπλιο 
Κάναμε βόλτα στο λιμάνι.
Ξαφνικά βλέπουμε μπροστά μας το *"Aquarius".*
Ολοζώντανο!
Με το όνομα *"Adriana".*
Το τελευταίο πλοίο με το οποίο ταξίδεψε ο Νίκος Καββαδίας...

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και βέβαια στον Appia 1978, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Ellinis, τον Sea Serenade, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Avenger.

Στο Ναύπλιο.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ γλυκιά φωτογραφία φίλε Roi!!!  :Very Happy:  
Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.

Φαίνεται, ότι το πλοίο το προσέχουνε πολύ και έχει επιτυχία με τις κρουαζιέρες που κάνει. Πάντα καλοτάξιδο να είναι ...!

----------


## sea_serenade

Α ρε Αντώνη τι μας κάνεις............Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Django

Είχα την τύχη να συναντήσω για πρώτη φορά το ιστορικό αυτό κρουαζιερόπλοιο πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου. Η  φωτογραφία δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή, αλλά αποτυπώνει την πρώτη αυτή συνάντηση και ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας. 
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους καλούς  φίλους και συνταξιδιώτες στο nautilia.gr
Ξέρουν ποιοι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ειλικρινά, πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία, φίλε Django!!! 
Ειδικά τα σύννεφα, δίνουν μια αλλοιώτικη νότα στην όλη εικόνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Και  εδώ   μια  άλλη  κάτω  από  τα  σύννεφα  του  Πειραιά.

ADRIANA.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραία και τα δικά σου ... σύννεφα, φίλε Έσπερε  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και εδώ μια άλλη κάτω από τα σύννεφα του Πειραιά.
> 
> ADRIANA.JPG


  Γκριζα και μουντα τα  συννεφα του  Πειραια,  ομως με τιποτα δεν μπορουν να μας στερησουν την χαρα απο αυτην την υπεροχη φωτογραφια  του φιλου  Esperou,  που  μας δινει απλοχερα το ομορφο Ελληνικο σκαρι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Βεβαίως, δεν το εννοούσα αρνητικά, προς θεού!!! 
Συγγνώμη εάν παρεξηγήθηκα  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Βεβαίως, δεν το εννοούσα αρνητικά, προς θεού!!! 
> Συγγνώμη εάν παρεξηγήθηκα


Φιλε Appia 1978 δεν χρειαζετε να ζητας συγγνωμη, διοτι δεν σε παρεξηγησε κανενας.Μια υπεροχη μεγαλη παρεα ειμαστε και μοιραζομαστε ομορφα κοινα ενδιαφεροντα.

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο εδω και λιγες ωρες στην Πολωνια.

----------


## Amorgos66

...ο Υδροχόος εκτός των άλλων έκανε το χειμώνα κρουαζιέρες στην 
Καραιβική....
Δειτε τα εξωφυλλα σχετικού διαφημιστικου του 1979 που παραθέτω....
Αραια και που προσεγγίζει και Αμοργό τα τελευταία χρόνια....

----------


## nikosnasia

20 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2006.ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
Pict20060520.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΓΩΝΙΑ.
Pict2006213.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο το οποιο χθες περασε κατω απο τη Γεφυρα Ριου - Αντιρριου με προορισμο τον Ισθο και επειτα την Ναξο.Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το περασμα. Ειδικα αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροκωστα...

Εικονα 1 (Καθως πλησιαζει μεσα στην χρυση θαλασσα) 
Εικονα 2 (Μια λιγο μακρινη)
Εικονα 3 (Λιγο πριν περασει)
Εικονα 4 (Ετοιμο να περασει)

Το καταστρωμα απο ψηλα...

DSC01456.JPG

DSC01458.JPG

DSC01461.JPG

----------


## gtogias

> Ενα μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο το οποιο χθες περασε κατω απο τη Γεφυρα Ριου - Αντιρριου με προορισμο τον Ισθο και επειτα την Ναξο.Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το περασμα. Ειδικα αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροκωστα...
> 
> Εικονα 1 (Καθως πλησιαζει μεσα στην χρυση θαλασσα) 
> Εικονα 2 (Μια λιγο μακρινη)
> Εικονα 3 (Λιγο πριν περασει)
> Εικονα 4 (Ετοιμο να περασει)
> 
> Το καταστρωμα απο ψηλα...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε ελμεψη για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες της adriana, που δεν είναι άλλο από το Aquarius της ΕΛΜΕΣ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μήπως το θέμα πρέπει να πάει στο Aquarius?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο* έλμεψη* για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του *"Adriana"* (το *"Aquarius"* της *ΕΛΜΕΣ*).

Υπήρξε το πλοίο με το οποίο ο *Νίκος Καββαδίας αποχαιρέτησε τη θάλασσα,* μιας και το τελευταίο μπάρκο του Νίκου Καββαδία έγινε με το *"Aquarius"* στα 1974.

Η μοίρα δεν το θέλησε να ξαναφύγει μαζί του την άνοιξη του 1975.

Εδώ έγραψε και το ποίημα *"Αντινομία"*, ένα από τα τελευταία ποιήματά του (τρίτο από τέλος στο *"Τραβέρσο"*).

Η καρδιά του έχει πληγωθεί για τα καλά από την όμορφη γοργόνα από τη Σαλονίκη, ίσως τη θαλασσοκόρη του ποιήματος.

Θα γράψει, λοιπόν, τους παρακάτω στίχους που ταιριάζουν τόσο πολύ με τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του Ελμεψη.
Ευχαρστούμε πολύ.

_ΑΝΤΙΝΟΜΙΑ_

Ο έρωτάς σου μια πληγή και τρεις κραυγές.
Στα κόντρα σκούζει ο μακαράς καθώς τεζάρει.
Θαλασσοκόρη του βυθού -χίλιες οργιές-
του Ποσειδώνα εγώ σε κέρδισα στο ζάρι.

Και σ' έριξα σ' ένα βιβάρι σκοτεινό
που στέγνωσε και ξανεμίστηκε το αλάτι.
Μα εσύ προσμένεις απ΄το δίκαιον ουρανό
το στεριανό, το γητευτή, τον απελάτη.

Όταν θα σμίξεις με το φως που σε βολεί
και θα χαθείς μέσα σε διάφανη αμφιλύκη
πάνω σε πράσινο πετούμενο χαλί
θα μείνει ο ναύτης να μετρά το άσπρο χαλίκι.

_m/s Aquarius 1974_

----------


## Trakman

To Adriana III πριν λίγο. 
Για τον Μαστροκώστα, λάτρη των κρουαζιερόπλοιων και για την Αλκυόνη!

Trakakis_P4130476a.jpg
Trakakis_P4130485a.jpg
Trakakis_P4130488.jpg

----------


## Leo

Γκουχ γκούχ.....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## DimitrisT

:shock::shock::shock::shock: Φ-Α-Ν-Τ-Α-Σ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ε-Σ

----------


## vinman

Γιώργο φανταστικές για ακόμα μία φορά!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Trakman,      Καταπληκτικες!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> To Adriana III πριν λίγο. 
> Για τον Μαστροκώστα, λάτρη των κρουαζιερόπλοιων και για την Αλκυόνη!
> 
> Trakakis_P4130476a.jpg
> Trakakis_P4130485a.jpg
> Trakakis_P4130488.jpg


γεια σου Γιωργαρε με τις ομορφιες που μας χαριζεις! :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες! ενός υπέροχου πλοίου που φτιάχτηκε στην Ελλάδα για ελληνική εταιρεία και που για χρόνια το ταξίδευαν έλληνες ναυτικοί, ανάμεσα στους οποίους και ο Καββαδίας...

----------


## Trakman

Να'στε καλά όλοι!!!
¶ρη ομολογώ ότι δεν γνώριζα αυτά που μας είπες, πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! Σ'ευχαριστούμε! 
Είναι όντως πανέμορφο σκαρί!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι αυτό είναι το πρώην Aquarius της ΕΛΜΕΣ .Συναντιόμασταν κάθε Κυριακή στην Ρόδο, όπου κάναμε ομηρικούς αγώνες ποδοσφαίρου !!

----------


## lostromos

Trakman δεν σε ξέρω αλλά έχω μείνει (m@...) άναυδος με τις φωτογραφίες σου. Τι κάνει το πλοιαράκι τώρα? 
Περίμενα ότι θα είχε εξαφανιστεί κάπου στη ΝΔ Ασία..
Υπέροχα νέα το ότι δουλεύει ακόμα!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.
Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία.
DSCF4366.jpg
DSCF4375.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Adriana IIΙ από την Ρόδο... 
Για όλους τους φίλους..* 

DSCN7961.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο παιδια τελειο ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Rocinante

Το ομορφο πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη στη Ζακυνθο  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο και ολοζωντανο δειγμα γραφης των Ελληνικων ναυπηγησεων.
Η     καθελκυση του εγινε την Τεταρτη 15 Σεπτεμβριου του 1971 απο τα _Ηνωμενα   Ναυπηγεια Α.Ν.Β.Ε. Περαματος - Ιτεας_,   ειναι δημιουργημα δια χειρος Α.Ερμογενη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σπόταρα αυτή την όμορφη φωτογραφία του καραβιού το οποίο ομολογώ παρά τα χρονάκια του εξακολουθεί να είναι αναλλοίωτο σαν Adriana III, και ας ευχηθούμε ότι θα εξακολουθήσει να δουλεύει σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο γιατί οι καιροί λόγω έλλειψης οικονομίας κλίμακας είναι χαλεποί για τα μικρά καράβια.


πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Amorgos66

....αραια και που περνάει και από τα Καταπολά μας...
...εδω στην τελευταία του προσέγγιση την Τρίτη 4/5/2010...
Η φωτο την πήρα πάνω από τον Σκοπελίτη.... :Wink: 

Adriana III.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφο το καράβι όπως και η Αμοργός σας με τα Κατάπολά της και το απίθανο πρακτορείο του Πρέκα για ουζάκι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειμαστε στο 1996.Ο TSS APOLLON και εγω αναρωτιομαστε τι να εγινε αυτο το πανεμορφο ελληνικο σκαρι.Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι ακομα πολυ διαδεδομενο για να μαθαινεις τα παντα στη στιγμη
Και ξαφνικα  στην επιστροφη ενος χειμερινου  ταξιδιου του 1996 εμφανιστηκε.

123 (14).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καταπληκτικες ομορφιες του Adriana III/Aquarius

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcwR6I23epM

4.jpg2.jpg

1.jpg3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τον Αύγουστο που μας πέρασε, το καραβάκι πουλήθηκε σε Ρώσους και μετονομάστηκε ADRIANA. Ύψωσε σημαία St.Kits και το έβαλε για την Κούβα απ'όπου θα κάνει στο εξής κρουαζιέρες σε λιμάνια της Κούβας και στη Τζαμάϊκα.
Η εταιρία του λέγεται Tropicana Cruises και η ιστοσελίδα της είναι εδώ.

Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα πάει καλά και θα αντέξει για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμη!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια χαρά είναι για εκείνες τις θάλασσες !

----------


## despo

St. Kitts με πρωτεύουσα το Basseterre δεν είναι ?. Μου θυμίζει νηολόγιο διαλυτηρίου, γιατι με αυτή τη σημαία φύγανε αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Πάτμος και το Ρόδος για την Ινδία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> St. Kitts με πρωτεύουσα το Basseterre δεν είναι ?. Μου θυμίζει νηολόγιο διαλυτηρίου, γιατι με αυτή τη σημαία φύγανε αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Πάτμος και το Ρόδος για την Ινδία.



Και το θρυλικο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ εφυγε με σημαια Σαιντ Κιττς (Αγιου Χριστοφορου)

SK.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ADRIANA έφτασε στην Αβάνα για να αναλάβει δράση.
Ας δούμε και μια όμορφη πρύμνη του ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ όταν ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο για την Ελ.Μες. Οι φήμες λένε πως το πλοίο είχε σχεδιαστεί να είναι λίγο πιο μακρύ, αλλά τελικά δεν χώραγε στο ναυπηγείο και η πρύμνη "κουτσουρέφτηκε".

aquarius thira.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διαφημιστικό της ΕΛΜΕΣ για το νέο απόκτημα Aquarius (γραμμένο με ψυχεδελικά γράμματα που ήταν στη μόδα) από το λεύκωμα του ΕΟΤ "Greece 1972". Ο καλλιτέχνης το φαντάστηκε μεγαλύτερο, μακρύτερο και φέρνει πολύ προς το μεταγενέστερο Kastalia.

aquarius.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Απο την εταιρεία TROPICANA CRUISES τα πάντα σχετικά με τις κρουαζιέρες του πλοίου. Τιμές , προορισμοί , Ημερ/νιες και πολλες πολλες φωτογραφίες !!!!!!!
http://www.tropicanacruises.com/

----------


## Maiandros

To ADRIANA III, πρώην AQUARIOUS, στα Κατάπολα τον Μάιο του 2010.

DSCF5204.jpg pantelis14.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πανεμορφες φωτο με ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα ελληνικα σκαρια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Kαταπληκτικο τοπιο!!! Ομορφο σκαρι!!! Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

Σχέδια του ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ μέσα από το βιβλίο "Στοιχεία Ναυπηγίας" του Υποναυάρχου (τ) Π.Ν - Ναυπηγού, Εμ. Ν. Ζωγραφάκη.

ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απορω παντως που το ακουαριους ειχε βολβο ενω το μεταγενεστερο κασταλια δεν ειχε, ενω ηταν σχεδιασμενο απο το ιδιο ναυπηγικο γραφειο ερμογενη-νεγκα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Aquarius κατασκευάστηκε 1972 στο Πέραμα για την HLM ( Hellenic Mediterranean Lines ).Ήταν το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που κατασκευάστηκε μέχρι τότε στην Ελλάδα .
> Ηταν 4591 Get 103 Μ μήκος και μετέφερε 310 επιβάτες .Το 1987 πουλήθηκε σε κροατική εταιρία και ονομάστηκε Adriana. 
> Στην Ελλάδα έκανε επταήμερες κρουαζιέρες Σαντορίνη ,Ρόδο, Πάτμο, Κουσάνταση ,Κωνσταντινούπολη , Μύκονο, Πειραιά .
> Εδώ με τα σινιάλα της HLM .


Ανακοινωση της επικειμενης ναυπηγησης του περιφημου *Aquarius* απο την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 7ης Οκτωβριου 1970.  "Καθε καμπινα θα διαθετη (με ητα αλλα χωρις υπογεγρεμμενη) και αυτοματη τηλεφωνικη συνδεσι (τριτοκλιτη), μουσικη, τηλεορασι (τριτοκλιτη) και αλλες ανεσεις" ...

19701007 Aquarius Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> To ADRIANA έφτασε στην Αβάνα για να αναλάβει δράση.
> Ας δούμε και μια όμορφη πρύμνη του ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ όταν ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο για την Ελ.Μες. Οι φήμες λένε πως το πλοίο είχε σχεδιαστεί να είναι λίγο πιο μακρύ, αλλά τελικά δεν χώραγε στο ναυπηγείο και η πρύμνη "κουτσουρέφτηκε".
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122542
> Πηγή


Η παραπάνω γραφιστική απεικόνιση του ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ που ανέβασε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα η οποία δείχνει το πλοίο όπως επρόκειτο να ναυπηγηθεί, πιστεύω φίλε Ellinis ότι διαψεύδει τις φήμες περί κουτσουρέματος της πρύμνης κατά την διάρκεια κατασκευής του. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ στη Σαντορίνη και το ΙΛΛΥΡΙΑ πίσω του στο βάθος.

ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ADRIANA III εξω απο τον Πειραια τον χειμωνα του 1996

123 (16).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η εταιρία της οικογενείας Γιαννουλάτου Ελληνικές Μεσογειακές Γραμμές (ΕΛΜΕΣ- HML) έχοντας εξασφαλίσει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην μεταφορά επιβατών και εμπορευμάτων σε όλη την Μεσόγειο, αποφάσισε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 να μπει και στην κρουαζιέρα ναυπηγώντας ένα νέο καράβι-πράγμα πρωτάκουστο για την εποχή εκείνη. Το νέο αυτό καράβι ξεκίνησε την ναυπήγησή του στα Ενωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος και στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1971 έγινε η καθέλκυσή του με το όνομα Aquarius (Υδροχόος). Το καράβι είχε εκτόπισμα 4.591 τόνους, 104 μέτρα μήκος, 14 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 312 επιβατών μίας θέσης (324 με τις αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες), 2 8-κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Pielstick-Atlantique (Chantiers de lʼ Atlantique) 8.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 19 knots (max. 19,5). Ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικής ναυπήγησης κρουαζιερόπλοιο και το επίπεδο πολυτέλειας και άνεσης παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος πρωτοφανές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι ήταν σχεδιασμένοι από τον γνωστό και από τα καράβια της Ηπειρωτικής αμερικανό σχεδιαστή Maurice Bailey. Είχε σταθερωτήρες Vosper, κλιματισμό σε όλους τους χώρους, όλες οι καμπίνες είχαν ατομική τουαλέτα/ντους και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ήταν εξωτερικές, διέθετε δύο σαλόνια και ντισκοτέκ, μπαρ εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό, εστιατόριο, κατάστημα δώρων, πισίνα, κομμωτήριο, κλπ. Εξωτερικά, αυτό που το χαρακτήριζε ήταν η τσιμινιέρα του με το ενσωματωμένο άλμπουρο και το φτερό που τελούσε χρέη εκτροπέα της κάπνας από τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα. Η ολοκλήρωση της ναυπήγησης έγινε στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνοσούρας της Σαλαμίνας στα μέσα Ιουνίου του 1972 και το πλοίο με την παράδοσή του στην ΕΛΜΕΣ ξεκίνησε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και την Τουρκία με την παραδοσιακή γκρι φορεσιά της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Από τον Νοέμβριο έκανε 7ήμερες και 14ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική με βάση το Port Everglades της Φλόριντα υπό την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της γαλλικής French Line (της γνωστής από το SS France). Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1973 κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας κοντά στο Cozumel του Μεξικού παρουσίασε βλάβη στην μία μηχανή και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Μαϊάμι για τις απαραίτητες επισκευές πριν επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα, μέσω νησιών της Καραϊβικής και του Ατλαντικού, για τις θερινές του κρουαζιέρες. Οι 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου συνεχίστηκαν όλα τα επόμενα καλοκαίρια και το 1978 επέστρεψε στις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες της Καραϊβικής με βάση αυτή την φορά το Nassau στις Μπαχάμες. Τα επόμενα χρόνια η χειμερινή του βάση στην Καραϊβική εναλλασσόταν μεταξύ San Juan στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο και το Μαϊάμι, ενώ τα καλοκαίρια επέστρεφε στην Ελλάδα για την καθιερωμένη 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα του. Το 1984 έγιναν διαπραγματεύσεις για την ναύλωσή του στην νεο-ιδρυθείσα Ocean Cruise Line αλλά η συμφωνία τελικά δεν προχώρησε. Με την γνωστή πειρατεία στο Achille Lauro τον Οκτώβριο του 1985 και τον θάνατο του ανάπηρου αμερικανού επιβάτη, οι κρατήσεις στα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Μεσογείου για την σαιζόν του 1986 έπεσαν δραματικά όπως και για το Aquarius. Με την λήξη της σαιζόν και την κακή οικονομική κατάσταση της ΕΛΜΕΣ, το καράβι κατασχέθηκε από την τράπεζα και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό ακυρώθηκε και η ναύλωσή του τον χειμώνα στην Καραϊβική. Η κακή οικονομική κατάσταση της ΕΛΜΕΣ που συνεχίστηκε και το 1987, είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την απόφαση πώλησης των δύο νεώτερων καραβιών της, Aquarius και Castalia, ώστε να μπορέσει να συνεχίσει την δραστηριότητά της στην γραμμή Πάτρας-Ιταλίας. Οι αγοραστές του Aquarius τον Δεκέμβριο του 1987 ήταν μία εταιρία της Λιβερίας, η Adriatic General Shipping Co. Ltd, η οποία σχετιζόταν με την κρατική εταιρία της Γιουγκοσλαβίας Jadrolinija. Από τον Μάρτιο του 1988 το καράβι με το νέο όνομα Adriana και τα σινιάλα της Jadranska Linijska Plovidba (Jadrolinija) και σημαία γιουγκοσλαβίας άρχισε κρουαζιέρες στις Δαλματικές ακτές και Μεσόγειο ναυλωμένο επί το πλείστον σε γερμανικούς tour operators όπως η Seetours. Το 1992 με την δημιουργία της ανεξάρτητης Κροατίας το καράβι πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της Jadrolinija με σημαία Κροατίας. Από την επόμενη σαιζόν το καλοκαίρι έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική και το φθινόπωρο επέστρεφε στην Μεσόγειο για κρουαζιέρες με βάση την Βενετία που κάλυπταν λιμάνια τόσο της δυτικής Μεσογείου όσο και της ανατολικής. Από την δεκαετία του 90 οι καλοκαιρινές κρουαζιέρες της Βαλτικής επεκτάθηκαν και στην Σκανδιναβία αλλά έκανε και μερικές κρουαζιέρες από λιμάνια της Αγγλίας. Χάρις στο μικρό του μέγεθος που το καταστούσε ιδανικό για ναυλώσεις, το καράβι ναυλώθηκε πολλές φορές μεταξύ των οποίων και από εξειδικευμένους operators ανάλογους της Swan Hellenic όπως ο γερμανικός Karawane Reisen. Το 1997 πουλήθηκε στην γαλλική εταιρία Marina Cruises με έδρα την Νίκαια χωρίς να αλλάξει όνομα αλλά με σημαία St. Vincent & the Grenadines και λιμάνι νηολογίου το Kingstown. Με την νέα γαλλική ιδιοκτησία οι κρουαζιέρες του απευθύνονται σε γαλλικό επιβατηγό κοινό και με την διαχειρίστρια εταιρία Plein Cap κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Ιταλία και Δαλματικές Ακτές με βάση την Βενετία. Κάποιες κρουαζιέρες περιλαμβάνουν και την ανατολική Μεσόγειο όπως και την Βαλτική. Το Αύγουστο του 1999 σε μία κρουαζιέρα στο Ελσίνκι το καράβι χάνει την μία προπέλα του ακυρώνοντας κάποιες κρουαζιέρες. Το 2008 αλλάζει πάλι σημαία σε αυτή του Παναμά με την προσθήκη του λατινικού ΙΙ μετά το όνομα (το οποίο όμως δεν αλλάζει στην πλώρη) και το 2009 αλλάζει νηολόγιο σε Port Vila με σημαία Vanuatu (νέο όνομα Adriana III-πάλι χωρίς να αναγράφεται στην πλώρη του). Το 2011 αλλάζει και πάλι ιδιοκτησία, αυτή την φορά είναι η εταιρία Tropicana Cruises (η οποία όμως διατηρεί τα σινιάλα της προηγούμενης γαλλικής εταιρίας) με έδρα το Belize της κεντρικής Αμερικής και σημαία St. Kitts & Nevis (λιμάνι νηολογίου Basseterre), και οι νέοι προορισμοί του είναι το Μεξικό και η Τζαμάικα διάρκειας 5 ημερών με αφετηρία το λιμάνι της Αβάνας στην Κούβα.

Με την χαρακτηριστική γκρι φορεσιά και τα σινιάλα της ΕΛΜΕΣ σαν Aquarius
Aquarius7.jpg 

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά φωτογραφημένο από τον καραβολάτρη Tony Garner

Aquarius.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα της Jadrolinija με το νέο όνομα Adriana

Adriana_Jadrolinija.jpg
Με την νέα γαλλική ιδιοκτησία της Marine Cruises
Adriana_Marina.jpg

Με την τωρινή του εμφάνιση στο λιμάνι της Αβάνας στην Κούβα
Adriana_Tropicana.jpg



πηγή φωτογραφιών shipspotting, shipsnostalgia

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε φίλε ......σ ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## despo

Πολύ ωραίο, οπως πάντα άλλωστε το αφιέρωμα του φίλου Queen Anna Maria. Εντύπωση μου κάνει η τελευταία σημαία του πλοίου, που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σε ενεργά κρουαζιερόπλοια και μόνο σε 'διαλυτήρια' σημαία μας παραπέμπει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πολυ καλο το ιστορικο   για το ομορφο Ελληνικο σκαρι απο τον φιλο Αλεξανδρο!!!
_

----------


## lostromos

Τι μας θύμισες TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA!
Ο πατέρας μου ήταν καπετάνιος στο "Εγνατία" της HML.
Πότε? 
Δε θυμάμαι ήμουν μικρός. (Πότε εμφανίσθηκε ο Ευθυμιάδης με τα Φαιστός, Κνωσσός, Δελφοί, Ελεάνα? Μέχρι τότε).
Ομως οι φωτογραφίες του Aquarious, με παραπέμπουν απ' ευθείας στο Εγνατία. (Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Brindisi). Τα χρώματα και το σπάσιμο της μπλέ γραμμής κάτω απ' τη γέφυρα...
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nektarios15

AQUARIUS1.jpgΤο Aquarius στην Παγόδα το 1983. 'Αποψη της πρύμνης.

----------


## SVORONOS

Αγαπητοι Φιλοι και Συναδελφοι,
Πραγματικα χαιρομαι, που υπαρχουν τετοια φορουμ, οπου θα μπρορουσε κανεις να μαθει, παρα πολλα για την ιστορια των Ελληνικων πλοιων που αφησαν εποχη στις
Ελληνικες θαλασσες και οχι μονο.

Το Aquarious, ειναι το δευτερο και τελευταιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο στην διαρκεια της θαλασσιας υπηρεσιας μου (το πρωτο ηταν το φορτηγο-ποσταλι M/V CYNTHIA) που και αυτο ανηκε στην ΗΜL.
Στο CYNTHIA ειχα ταξιδεψει 2 μηνες του καλοκαιριου του 1971 σαν θαλασσια υπηρεσια που απαιτειτο για τους πρωτοετεις της Σχολης Πλοιαρχων Ασπροπυργου, και μετα την αποφοιτηση το 1972 ταξιδεψα σαν Δοκ. Πλοιαρχος (ναυτοπαις) στο Aquarius, και ημουν παρων στο πρωτο υπερατλαντικο ταξιδι του θαυμασιου, πολυτελεστατου (για το μεγεθος του, και για τα μετρα της εποχης εκεινης) κρουαζιεροπλοιου το οποιο εαν ενθυμουμαι καλα, ειχε κοστισει 300 εκατομυρια δολαρια ενα ποσο αστρονομικο για τα δεδομενα της εποχης εκεινης. Το πλοιο πραγματι ηταν σχεδιασμενο για μεγαλυτερο μηκος, ομως αυτο δεν εγινε συμφωνα με τα αρχικα ναυπηγικα σχεδια τα οποια και τροποποιηθηκαν γιατι υπηρχε κινδυνος καθιζησης της ναυπηγικης κλινης κατι που δεν ειχε γινει αντιληπτο αρχικα. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι το πλοιο παρολη την ιπποδυναμη των μηχανων του, δεν μπορουσε να υπερβει τους 16.5 Koμβους λογω εντονων κραδασμων (αποτελεσμα του μειωμενου μηκους της πρυμνης), ωστε να μπορει να πιασει τους 19,5 κομβους για τους οποιους και ειχε σχεδιαστει και εξοπλιστει (με την καταλληλη ιπποδυναμη των μηχανων του). Ημουν στο πλοιο οταν η δεξια μηχανη παρουσιασε προβλημα, πηγαινοντας για κρουαζιερα μεσα στον Αμαζονιο
(το πλοιο ειχε σχεδιαστει για κατι τετοιο με βυθισμα εξαιρετικα μικρο για τετοιου ειδους κατασκευη), κατι πρωτοποριακο για την εποχη εκεινη, (γι αυτο αλλωστε και ειχε περισσεια ιπποδυναμη για να ταξιδευει κοντρα στα ρευματα το μεγαλυτερου ποταμου στον πλανητη μας). Οταν πλεον καταλαβαμε οτι δεν ηταν δυνατον να πραγματοποιηθη απο το πληρωμα η επισκευη της μηχανης, το πλοιο με ιδιες δυναμεις πηγαινοντας μονο με 11 Κομβους, (μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα, εκανε το πλοιο να κανει κυκλους, γιατι τα πηδαλια δεν μπορουσαν να αντισταθμισουν) και πραγματι στο Cozumel αποβιβαστηκαν ολοι οι επιβατες και επεστρεψαν πισω, αποζημιουμενοι, για οτι ειχαν πληρωσει, οποτε καταλαβαινετε το μεγεθος της ζημιας στο παρθενικο υπερατλαντικο ταξιδι του πλοιου. 

Αυτα τα λιγα ειχα να προσθεσω και εγω για το θαυμασιο αυτο πλοιο, οπου ειχα το προνομιο να ταξιδεψω μαζι του σαν Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος.

Φιλικα
Νικος Σβορωνος-Κατσιγερας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητοι Φιλοι και Συναδελφοι,
> Πραγματικα χαιρομαι, που υπαρχουν τετοια φορουμ, οπου θα μπρορουσε κανεις να μαθει, παρα πολλα για την ιστορια των Ελληνικων πλοιων που αφησαν εποχη στις
> Ελληνικες θαλασσες και οχι μονο.
> 
> Το Aquarious, ειναι το δευτερο και τελευταιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο στην διαρκεια της θαλασσιας υπηρεσιας μου (το πρωτο ηταν το φορτηγο-ποσταλι M/V CYNTHIA) που και αυτο ανηκε στην ΗΜL.
> Στο CYNTHIA ειχα ταξιδεψει 2 μηνες του καλοκαιριου του 1971 σαν θαλασσια υπηρεσια που απαιτειτο για τους πρωτοετεις της Σχολης Πλοιαρχων Ασπροπυργου, και μετα την αποφοιτηση το 1972 ταξιδεψα σαν Δοκ. Πλοιαρχος (ναυτοπαις) στο Aquarius, και ημουν παρων στο πρωτο υπερατλαντικο ταξιδι του θαυμασιου, πολυτελεστατου (για το μεγεθος του, και για τα μετρα της εποχης εκεινης) κρουαζιεροπλοιου το οποιο εαν ενθυμουμαι καλα, ειχε κοστισει 300 εκατομυρια δολαρια ενα ποσο αστρονομικο για τα δεδομενα της εποχης εκεινης. Το πλοιο πραγματι ηταν σχεδιασμενο για μεγαλυτερο μηκος, ομως αυτο δεν εγινε συμφωνα με τα αρχικα ναυπηγικα σχεδια τα οποια και τροποποιηθηκαν γιατι υπηρχε κινδυνος καθιζησης της ναυπηγικης κλινης κατι που δεν ειχε γινει αντιληπτο αρχικα. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι το πλοιο παρολη την ιπποδυναμη των μηχανων του, δεν μπορουσε να υπερβει τους 16.5 Koμβους λογω εντονων κραδασμων (αποτελεσμα του μειωμενου μηκους της πρυμνης), ωστε να μπορει να πιασει τους 19,5 κομβους για τους οποιους και ειχε σχεδιαστει και εξοπλιστει (με την καταλληλη ιπποδυναμη των μηχανων του). Ημουν στο πλοιο οταν η δεξια μηχανη παρουσιασε προβλημα, πηγαινοντας για κρουαζιερα μεσα στον Αμαζονιο
> (το πλοιο ειχε σχεδιαστει για κατι τετοιο με βυθισμα εξαιρετικα μικρο για τετοιου ειδους κατασκευη), κατι πρωτοποριακο για την εποχη εκεινη, (γι αυτο αλλωστε και ειχε περισσεια ιπποδυναμη για να ταξιδευει κοντρα στα ρευματα το μεγαλυτερου ποταμου στον πλανητη μας). Οταν πλεον καταλαβαμε οτι δεν ηταν δυνατον να πραγματοποιηθη απο το πληρωμα η επισκευη της μηχανης, το πλοιο με ιδιες δυναμεις πηγαινοντας μονο με 11 Κομβους, (μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα, εκανε το πλοιο να κανει κυκλους, γιατι τα πηδαλια δεν μπορουσαν να αντισταθμισουν) και πραγματι στο Cozumel αποβιβαστηκαν ολοι οι επιβατες και επεστρεψαν πισω, αποζημιουμενοι, για οτι ειχαν πληρωσει, οποτε καταλαβαινετε το μεγεθος της ζημιας στο παρθενικο υπερατλαντικο ταξιδι του πλοιου. 
> 
> Αυτα τα λιγα ειχα να προσθεσω και εγω για το θαυμασιο αυτο πλοιο, οπου ειχα το προνομιο να ταξιδεψω μαζι του σαν Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος.
> ...


Καλως ηλθες...  Δυο ομορφες ποζες του πλοιου.

Aquarius.jpgAquarius2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε SVORONOS  καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!!_

----------


## nektarios15

aquarius2.jpgΑπό κάποια εκδήλωση στο AQUARIUS. Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο SVORONOS!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις δόξες της η ΕΛΜΕΣ με αυτό το καραβάκι όπως κ οι άλλες Ελληνικές εταιρείες, έφθανε κ στην Καραϊβική...περασμέμα μεγαλεία :Uncomfortableness: .Εδώ παρέα με το άτυχο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ στην προβλήτα που είναι τώρα τα γραφεία του ΟΛΠ.Aquarius.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aquarius_ 02.jpgAυτή η φωτό είναι συνέχεια της προηγούμενης με ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ. Στο βάθος το φορτηγό που διακρίνεται είναι της Deutsche Nah Ost Linie (Γερμανική Γραμμή Εγγύς Ανατολής) η οποία ναύλωνε κ ελληνικά πλοία.

----------


## Giannis G.

To πλοίο αυτό το καιρό κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα με το ονομα Adriana. Γνωρίζεται κάτι παραπάνω; Μήπως το δούμε και απ'τα μέρη μας; και επίσης μήπως κανείς ξέρει το όνομα της εταιρίας του;

----------


## stathe174

Και ένα βίντεο του όμορφου Ελληνικού σκαριού που τυχαία πέτυχα. (αν έχει ξαναμπεί ζητάω συγνώμη)

----------


## stathe174

Μερικά ακόμα βίντεο από την πιο πρόσφατη δραστηριότητα του...


 Χαρησμένα σε όλους τους φίλους του περήφανου αυτού σκαριού και σε όλα τα μέλη της σελίδας!

----------


## stathe174

Ακόμα ένα βίντεο

----------


## stathe174

Και ένα τελευταίο που βρήκα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AQUARIUS  01.jpg Aπό διαφήμιση της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Περασμένα μεγαλεία κ διηγώντας τα να κλαις :Apologetic: .

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Some beautiful shots of the Aquarius in her handsome HML days from the Touropa 78/79 brochure.

scan0001.jpgscan0005.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To γλυκύτατο AQUARIUS στο Ηράκλειο

aquarius.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτο του φίλου μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: ADRIANA. Ελσίνκι (Φινλανδία) - Helsinki (Finland). Αύγουστος – August 2003. Πρώην – Former AQUARIUS (1972)- Hellenic Mediterranean Lines

Georges-Pop-ADRIANA.-Ελσίνκι-(Φινλανδία)---Helsinki-(Finland).-Αύγουστος-–-August-2003.-Πρ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπεις ένα βαπόρι της χρυσής εποχής της ελληνικής ναυπηγοβιομηχανίας να συνεχίζει ακόμα.
Μόνο το πανέμορφο ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ μας είχε αφήσει νωρίς.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=
 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Παρά τις πολλές αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας που μεσολάβησαν, αντίθετα από άλλα καράβια, το AQUARIUS έπεσε σε καλά χέρια. Φαίνεται ότι και η κατασκευή του από ελληνικά χέρια ήταν στιβαρή.

----------


## Ellinis

Τέλος εποχής για το όμορφο ελληνικό σκαρί. Εδώ το βλέπουμε σε προχθεσινή φωτογραφία (ανέβηκε στην ομάδα We Love The Smaller Cruiseships στο fb) ενώ αφήνει την Καραϊβική με προορισμό τα διαλυτήρια της Αλιάγα. Βλέπουμε τα σημάδια που είχε αφήσει στο σκαρί ο επί 2 σχεδόν χρόνια παροπλισμός του στην Αγία Λουκία.

66046223_10156535738934010_4714041132110053376_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά το μοναδικό ελληνικής κατασκευής ποντοπόρο κρουαζιερόπλοιο,τα 47 χρόνια ζωής δεν είναι κ λίγα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο εσωτερικό του Τμήματος Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών στο ΤΕΙ Αθήνας, υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο μοντέλο του θρυλικού Αquarius που πραγματικά κοσμεί με την παρουσία του τον όλο χώρο. 

Ως φοιτητής πάντοτε το θαύμαζα, όταν τύγχανε να έχουμε μάθημα στην αίθουσα του Σχεδιαστηρίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό κ το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ  σχεδιάστηκαν από το γραφείο Ερμογένη-Νέγκα γι'αυτό κ έχουν κοινά στοιχεία στο σουλούπι,ιδιαίτερα το φουγάρο.

----------


## Amorgos66

...στην πορεία του προς Αλιαγα και μεταξύ
Σαρδηνίας κ Τυνησίας και ενώ ταξίδευε με 9-11
Knts σε όλη τη μέχρι τώρα διαδρομή,ξαφνικά 
ακινητοποιήθηκε...
Μένει να δούμε περί τίνος πρόκειται...
PhotoEditor_20190722_084741657.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...και μετά από σχεδόν 48 ώρες ακινησίας 
στη μέση του πελάγου ,το πλοίο ξαναπήρε
τον δρόμο τον... αγύριστο....,με τη γνωστή του
ταχύτητα γύρω στα 10kn
PhotoEditor_20190725_012609629.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μιας και είναι στην επικαιρότητα, να το δούμε σε μια άφιξή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη, δέκα και κάτι χρόνια πριν, τον Απρίλη του '09 (17/4/2009)

P4170406.jpg P4170408.jpg P4170410.jpg P4170413.jpg P4170425.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

..νέα βλάβη κάτω από την Πελοπόννησο...
Πλέει σχεδόν ακυβέρνητο εδώ κ ώρες...
PhotoEditor_20190728_022220907.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...μετά από 12 ώρες ξεκινάμε πάλι...PhotoEditor_20190729_043612422.jpg

----------


## ancd

Μετα απο 2 χρόνια ακινησίας και για αυτό το μεγάλο ταξίδι που κάνει, λογικό να έχει κάποια προβλήματα στην λειτουργία των μηχανών. 
Πάντως κρίμα να χαθεί ένα τόσο ωραίο πλοίο. Ελπίζω μέχρι τέλος να βρεθεί κάποιος Έλληνας αγοραστής  (π.χ. Evermore Cruise και να κάνει εναλλάξ με το Cosmos)  και να το ξανά δούμε να ταξιδεύει στα όμορφα νησιά μας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετα απο 2 χρόνια ακινησίας και για αυτό το μεγάλο ταξίδι που κάνει, λογικό να έχει κάποια προβλήματα στην λειτουργία των μηχανών. 
> Πάντως κρίμα να χαθεί ένα τόσο ωραίο πλοίο. Ελπίζω μέχρι τέλος να βρεθεί κάποιος Έλληνας αγοραστής  (π.χ. Evermore Cruise και να κάνει εναλλάξ με το Cosmos)  και να το ξανά δούμε να ταξιδεύει στα όμορφα νησιά μας!


Ευχής έργο θα ήταν να διασωθεί αλλά γιά τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού είναι μεγάλο.

----------


## ancd

Για τα νησιά του *Σαρωνικού* και μένα μου φαίνεται μεγάλο αν και δεν νομίζω να μην χωράει στα λιμάνια.
 Και η Variety Cruises με πολυετή εμπειρία στο χώρο της κρουαζιέρας,  διοργανώνει ωραίες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά μας, θα μπορούσε να το προσθέσει στο στόλο της.
Έχουμε τόσα ωραία νησιά, που όλο και κάποια κρουαζιέρα θα του ταίριαζε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν σκεφθούμε τι βαπόρια βάζει σε νησιά Αιγαίου κλπ η Celestyal δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει χώρος γιά αυτό.

----------


## ancd

Είναι σε τι κοσμο θα θέλει η εταιρεία να προσελκύσει. 
Η μετατροπή του σε ένα πολυτελές Mega Yacht όπως έγινε το Cosmos και με εναλλακτικες κρουαζιέρες σε μέρη που δεν πάνε οι μεγαλοι όπως κάνει η Variety Cruises πιστεύω θα βρεθεί χώρος και γι αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυσεβείς πόθοι καραβολατρών.Έχει γεμίσει ο κόσμος με τόσα νεότευκτα γιά αυτές τις δουλειές...

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αquarius έφτασε πριν 2-3 ώρες στην Aliaga.

----------


## Amorgos66

...αποστολή εξετελέσθη...PhotoEditor_20190730_130508273.jpg το

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο φίλος μας ο Selim δεν έχει ανεβάσει ακόμα φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την επάρατον παραλίαν, ωστόσο μπορούμε να το δούμε .....ξώφαλτσα _σε άλλη χθεσινή του φωτό_ από το Aliaga, στα ανοιχτά ακόμα πριν προσεγγίσει στην παραλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μια φωτογραφία που ανέβασε πριν λίγο ο Selim San από το Adriana στην Aliaga.

ADRIANA 02 01-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Aquarius (ex. Adriana)*  ήταν το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που κατασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια και ολοκληρώθηκε στο Πέραμα το 1972. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 103,70 Χ 14. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο *πάνω από το Θεολόγος Π στο στενό του Καφηρέα* πηγαίνοντας για Aliaga.

ADRIANA-03-01-08-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *Aquarius (ex. Adriana)*  ήταν το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που κατασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια και ολοκληρώθηκε στο Πέραμα το 1972. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 103,70 Χ 14. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο *πάνω από το Θεολόγος Π στο στενό του Καφηρέα* πηγαίνοντας για Aliaga.
> 
> ADRIANA-03-01-08-2019.jpg


Νομίζω ότι δεν καθελκύστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή (τότε Γκούμα) στο Αμπελάκι.

Αναρρωτιέμαι πόσοι από το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π γνώριζαν  αυτό που έβλεπαν κ μάλιστα στο ταξίδι γιά τον τελευταίο προορισμό.

----------


## Ellinis

To AQUARIUS είχε ναυπηγηθει απο τα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος-Ιτέας και αποπερατωθηκε στα Ναυπηγεία στην Κυνοσουρα.

Όμως δεν ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικής ναυπήγησης κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Είχε προηγηθεί το 1967 το ΛΙΝΑ Μ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο του Selim San από την Aliaga στο *Aquarius (ex. Adriana)* άρχισε το κόψιμο.

ADRIANA 11 25-08-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πάει και αυτό.

----------


## ancd

Οι προσευχές μου για επαναδραστηριοποίηση στο Αιγαίο δεν έπιασαν! Καλή ξεκούραση!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι οι administrators πρέπει να μεταφέρουν το θέμα πλέον στα Ιστορικά κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο από τον Selim San από την Aliaga στο *Aquarius (ex. Adriana)* το Ελληνικής κατασκευής κρουαζιερόπλοιο, η διάλυση προχωρά και έχει κοπή και η γέφυρα. Καλή ξεκούραση. 

ADRIANA 13 03-09-2019.jpg ADRIANA 14 03-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με γοργούς ρυθμούς προχωρά το κόψιμο του Ελληνικού κρουαζιερόπλοιου *Aquarius (ex. Adriana)* όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο από τον Selim San από την Aliaga, ενώ τα καθίσματα έχουν βγει στο μόλο.

ADRIANA 15 07-09-2019.jpg ADRIANA 16 07-09-2019.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες έχουμε διαβάσει διάφορες εκδοχές για το αν το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε με μικρότερο μήκος απ'οτι προβλέπαν τα σχέδια.



> Εχω ακουσει οτι τα σχεδια ηταν για καπως μεγαλυτερο σκαφος, αλλα το ναυπηγειο δεν ειχε τον απαιτουμενο χωρο για να το κατασκευασει. Επισης, εχω ακουσει οτι μεσα, δεν ηταν ανετο. Ολα ηταν στριμωγμενα.





> Ναι στην Πάτμο είναι .Το είχα ακούσει και εγώ ότι τα σχέδια ήταν για μεγαλύτερο ,και μάλιστα κάναμε και πλάκα με φίλο .ότι μάλλον τελείωναν οι λαμαρίνες και γι αυτό έκλεινε κάπως απότομα η πρύμη .





> Η παραπάνω γραφιστική απεικόνιση του ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ που ανέβασε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα η οποία δείχνει το πλοίο όπως επρόκειτο να ναυπηγηθεί, πιστεύω φίλε Ellinis ότι διαψεύδει τις φήμες περί κουτσουρέματος της πρύμνης κατά την διάρκεια κατασκευής του.





> Το πλοιο πραγματι ηταν σχεδιασμενο για μεγαλυτερο μηκος, ομως αυτο δεν εγινε συμφωνα με τα αρχικα ναυπηγικα σχεδια τα οποια και τροποποιηθηκαν γιατι υπηρχε κινδυνος καθιζησης της ναυπηγικης κλινης κατι που δεν ειχε γινει αντιληπτο αρχικα. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι το πλοιο παρολη την ιπποδυναμη των μηχανων του, δεν μπορουσε να υπερβει τους 16.5 Koμβους λογω εντονων κραδασμων (αποτελεσμα του μειωμενου μηκους της πρυμνης), ωστε να μπορει να πιασει τους 19,5 κομβους για τους οποιους και ειχε σχεδιαστει και εξοπλιστει (με την καταλληλη ιπποδυναμη των μηχανων του).


Δεν ξέρω αν τα σχέδια με τα οποία ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή δεν ήταν και τα αρχικά. Πάντως η τρόπιδα του σκάφους τοποθετήθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1970 και λίγο μετά δημοσιεύτηκε το παρακάτω άρθρο στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά που αναφέρει οτι το μήκος του πλοίου θα ήταν 104 μέτρα και το πλάτος 14. Όπως καταγράφεται και στο miramarshipindex το πλοίο ολοκληρώθηκε με μήκος 103,7 μέτρα και πλάτος 14. Τουλάχιστον με βάση αυτά δεν φαίνεται να άλλαξε κάτι, τουλάχιστον με βάση τα σχέδια με τα οποία ξεκίνησε η ναυπήγηση. Πιθανώς να υπήρχε και προγενέστερο σχέδιο που άλλαξε λόγω περιορισμών του ναυπηγείου... 

AQ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ,καθως σε συζητηση με το πλοιοκτητη , μου ειχε αναφαιρει οτι το προβλημα του πλοιου ηταν αλλου,που διωρθωθηκε αργοτερα...εκτος αυτου το κορυφαιο γραφειο Ερμογενη - Νεγκα δεν ηταν κανα μπακαλιστικο....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν νομιζω να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ,καθως σε συζητηση με το πλοιοκτητη , μου ειχε αναφαιρει οτι το προβλημα του πλοιου ηταν αλλου,που διωρθωθηκε αργοτερα...εκτος αυτου το κορυφαιο γραφειο Ερμογενη - Νεγκα δεν ηταν κανα μπακαλιστικο....


Δλδ που αλλού ήταν το πρόβλημα;;

----------

